
George Hotz Steps Down as Comma.ai CEO - agitator
https://medium.com/@comma_ai/a-message-from-the-new-ceo-of-comma-ai-4db20da0f670
======
nojvek
He is a tremendous hacker. Sure is arrogant, but I would like to see more
hacker run companies rather than some business face running it to squeeze
profits from gimmicks.

Doesn’t apply to commai since they moved an internal automotive engineer to
CEO. That’s awesome. God speed! Best of luck to them.

------
IloveHN84
Is he planning a new jailbreak for iPhone X s Max??

~~~
Ninn
You mean steal someone elses exploit?

~~~
sosense
Don't know why you're downvoated, other than people must be ignorant if6 the
truth of your statement.

------
3327
Glad he did. Honestly nothing against him but had the most arrogant interview
for business dev ever with him. reminded me of my 3rd grade teacher. They got
a lot of learning to do at least there is some traction on his self-
development.

~~~
commaai
Think you have the wrong startup. comma.ai has never interviewed anyone for
business development positions.

------
tuxxy
This is great! Glad to see more founders do things like this.

